# Dehydration causing IBS?



## 16241 (Jun 3, 2006)

I've suffered from IBS for about 2 years. It started at pretty much the same time as I got a new job - in an office that has air conditioning and I sit right next to it! Symptoms started at first as being bloating, gas, episodes of D.I finally figured out it may be the air conditioning causing dehydration, so started drinking loads of water (I admittedly never used to drink enough). Since starting that I have felt a lot better - less dizzinness and nausea and have stopped taking most of the tablets and supplements I was on (Mebeverine/ slippery elm/ marshmallow) as these were making me feel more gassy and C. Now I appear to have C with bloating/ gas, then sporadic D (when the irritation from the C gets too much?)Does it make any sense? I can see dehydration causing C, not D, but for me it seems to be working (mostly) the other way round! Interesting to note that this week while it has been extremely hot I've been a lot worse. I can't get away with opening windows in this heat (people complain) and I'm sure the humidity level on the air conditioning was turned down as I was permanently thirsty. Despite drinking about 3 litres of water a day I today have D, having suffered with C all week.Just want to know if anyone else has found anything similar?


----------



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

Dehydration can be a problem, but you should probably be tested for the known causes of IBS. If you haven't already, get a celiac disease test, a food allergy test (by a lab that uses ELISA technology under tight quality controls), and a stool test for bacteria, yeast, and parasites. The lack of sufficient 'good' bacteria in your gut is something that could easily have been exacerbated by being dehydrated. The secret to medical problems is getting the right data so you can know, rather than speculate.


----------



## 18889 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey there! Am currently suffering from D in the midst of a British heatwave, so can empathise totally. I posted asking for advice under "the heat is on" and received two v helpful messages, one with a load of email links that explained a lot of what I'm going through. Looks like the old mineral salts might be the answer... Good luck and am thinking of you


----------



## 16241 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks guys. Diamond Em, I'll check your thread out - sounds like it could be useful


----------

